# Multi-Monitor-Betrieb (2 Bildschirme, 1 TV)



## Morthiras (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zum Thema Multi-Monitor-Setup und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Mein aktuelles Setup sieht so aus, dass ich eine Grafikkarte der ATI Radeon HD 5700er Serie an einem 22 Zöller von BenQ betreibe. Dieser ist über DVI angeschlossen. Zusätzlich habe ich über den HDMI-Ausgang eine Verbindung zu meinem größeren LG TV, auf dem ich das Bild geklont anzeigen lasse.
Ich nutze den PC hauptsächlich zum Zocken, Surfen, usw. Wenn ich irgendeinen Film oder nen Stream gucke, stell ich den Sound von Lautsprecher auf HDMI/TV (geht das eigentlich intelligenter, dass man zeitgleich Sound hat?), klicke auf Vollbild und genieße die Show dann von der Couch aus. Funktioniert alles wunderbar. 

Jetzt plane ich mein Setup in naher Zukunft aufzumotzen und weiß nicht so genau, ob das so funktionieren wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle:
Ich würde gerne zwei 120Hz-Bilschirme auf'm Tisch stehen haben (z.B. zwei BenQ XL2420T). Diese sollen dann von einer Grafikkarte mit nVIDIA-Chip (z.B. GTX 560 Ti, später dann irgendeiner mit Kepler/GTX 650 Ti o.ä.) genutzt werden, welche zwei DVI- und einen HDMI-Anschluss hat. Zusätzlich habe ich natürlich noch den TV Bildschirm.

Fragen:
1. Können die zwei 120Hz-Monitore von der Grafikkarte über die vorhandenen 2 DVI-Anschlüsse problemlos beide mit 120Hz betrieben werden? Ich würde dazu gerne meinen Desktop erweitern, so dass ich auf dem einen Bildschirm z.B. Zocken kann, während auf dem anderen der Browser auf ist. Ab und zu wird dann auch auf beiden gearbeitet (Programmierung, Web-Design, etc. pp.).
Oder muss man hier dann beim zweiten Monitor auf die 120Hz verzichten (was dann ja bedeuten würde, dass man da doch lieber nen sparsames gleichgroßes Modell nehmen sollte)...?
2. Kann ich wie bisher einen der Monitore auf den Fernseher klonen, den Sound entsprechend per Klick fix umstellen und dann ne Serie oder nen Stream genießen? Geht das mit eine Grafikkarte mit nVIDIA-Chip überhaupt oder braucht man dazu schon ne zweite Grafikkarte oder am besten doch lieber eine AMD HD 7950 o.ä. mit Eyefinity? Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn sich einer der Bildschirme z.B. beim Umschalten per Treiber-Software quasi komplett ausschaltet, da ich ihn in dem Moment ja sowieso nicht brauche. Es wäre aber schon cool, wenn wenigstens einer an bleibt und genau das zeigt, was auch auf dem TV zu sehen ist. Zur Not kann ich aber selbst da drauf verzichten. Ich möchte nur nicht unter'n Tisch krabbeln müssen, um irgendwas umzustecken, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt...


----------



## Ryle (22. Februar 2012)

2 Monitore mit 120Hz sind kein Problem, 3 oder mehr Monitore ist bei Nvidia aber nur mit SLI oder speziellen Karten möglich (Multiview). 
ATI bzw. AMD Karten können schon mit einer Karte mehr als 2 Monitore ansteuern allerdings ab dem dritten nur mit Displayport. Ergo musst du dann einen der Monitore mit Displayport benutzen welchen die BenQs ja haben. 

Allerdings kannst du soweit ich weiß nur entweder Klonen oder Erweitern. Also 2 Monitore erweitern und den Fernseher mit einem der beiden klonen funktioniert nicht, kann mich da aber auch irren. Du kannst natürlich im Treiber einfach immer von Erweitern auf Klonen umstellen und einen Bildschirm ausschalten, untern Tisch krabbeln musste wegen der Aktion dann nicht


----------



## Morthiras (22. Februar 2012)

Hmmm... Würde das mit dem Umschalten per Treibermenü nicht auch einfach bei den nVIDIA-Karten funktionieren? Also:

Die zwei BenQ's per DVI, den TV per HDMI anschließen und dann...

Modus 1: DVI1 + DVI2 sind aktiv als erweiterter Desktop, HDMI ist aus
Modus 2: DVI1 + HDMI sind aktiv als geklonter Desktop (oder alternativ als erweiterter Desktop), DVI2 ist aus

Dann hätte ich ja immer nur 2 Bildschirme aktiv, wobei einer immer zwischen DVI und HDMI wechselt ohne dass ich umstecken muss... Würde das gehen?


----------



## Ryle (22. Februar 2012)

Sollte funktionieren, nur musst du im Treiber dann immer einen Monitor trennen bzw. deaktivieren und dann die andern 2 klonen. Willst du dann wieder die 2 Monitore benutzen den TV deaktivieren und den Monitor aktivieren und dann erweitern.


----------



## Morthiras (22. Februar 2012)

Ok, damit kann ich mich abfinden. Wär natürlich toll, wenn man das irgendwie per Skript oder Profil-Tool machen könnte, aber naja...

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2012)

Es ist nicht unwahrescheinlich, dass die neuen Keplerkarten bessere Multimonitoringfähigkeiten besitzten...

Aber warum willst du eigentlich überhaupt zwei 120Hz Monitore, wenn du sowieso nur auf einem spielen willist?


----------



## tobibo (22. Februar 2012)

Mit z.B. einem HDMI-Splitter wäre das Splitten eines Signales auf 2 Monitore möglich.
Diesen hängst du einfach zwischen Grafikkarte und TV bzw. Monitor.


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2012)

Ja, wenn der eine Bildschirm eh nur geklont werden muss ist das natürlich auch eine Lösung


----------

